
The Rise and Fall of the American SRO - DoreenMichele
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2018/02/the-rise-and-fall-of-the-american-sro/553946/
======
hirundo
This is extraordinary in both medium and message. The message is about
regulating away a large part of the housing economy and the price we're still
paying for that. The medium is a graphic essay, a long form infographic that
conveys its message with informality and power.

I only wish the text were searchable. It's a shame for these words to be
invisible to spiders.

